# More Torch Porn.



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Well, not porn exactly.

Model: ROMISEN RC-N3Features a Cree XR-E LED emitter (probably P4 or Q2).

Powered by 1 x 3.0V/3.6V CR123A or 2 x AA batteries.

Triple-mode tailcap clicky switch.

Coated glass lens with aluminum textured/OP reflector.

I got one earlier this week having read some good reports on CPF, I found a sample at a very nice price from a dealer in HK. On first inspection I was surprised to find that the thing is really quite well made, the threads are nice and clean, all joins are O- ringed, the lens is glass and the orange peel reflector is made of aluminium. Another thing that adds confidence is that the threads and O- rings came lubricated, thatâ€™s not normally the case with many torches.

This light gives good output running on 2AA NiMHs or one lithium primary CR123a. The torch as pictured is set up in the CR123a mode with the AA extension shown beside it.

If you have or intend to use a rechargeable RCR123 of the 3.6 volt variety, then there will be a doubling of output over the standard AA/CR123a set up. 

One feature that will amuse a watch person is the luminous switch cover, suitably green in colour.

I use the torch in AA mode, in the 123 mode I find it a little fiddly with having long hands, though there is the temptation to get a couple of RCR123s and charger for the increased light output (itâ€™s a man thing  ).

The clicky switch works well enough as do the three modes it can generate in the LED driver. These being, full power, low power and â€œstrobeâ€. I donâ€™t see the benefit of the strobe function other than to irritate someone you donâ€™t like, orâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦. No forget it.

This light will throw to about 30- 50 yards and has a well controlled spot beam with very even side spill, the LED has a white output tending to the slightly warm.

One comment that cropped up on CPF was that people found the rattle of the upper AA battery annoying, this occurs because the top part of the tube is machined to accept the thicker CR123a and an AA battery doesnâ€™t fill the gap. One CPFâ€™er solved the problem by putting suitably size O- rings over the top AA battery to take up the slack. I used elastic bands.

This torch doesnâ€™t have the quality feel of an AA Mag, but itâ€™s certainly no slouch. Neither will it be anywhere near the quality of Griffâ€™s Fenix, but for the money itâ€™s a knockout!

Oh, I didnâ€™t mention how much I paid for it did I?

How does Â£11.48 inclusive sound?

If you fancy one, Google â€œRomisen RC N3â€ and look for the ad from â€œbestofferbuyâ€. They take PayPal, by the way.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks agreat bit of kit for cheap. ta for the heads up


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats pretty cool , thanks Stan....

But for man torch porn..........


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Thats pretty cool , thanks Stan....
> 
> But for man torch porn..........


Hmmmmm. That's got me thinking. 

Ta Jase.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Here's a picture of the RC N3 set up in both formats. The picture comes from Shiningbeam.com which sells a custom version of this torch fitted with a CREE Q5 LED.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I did some run time tests on this torch using the Battech low discharge batteries today and Iâ€™m impressed with both.

The Romisen is claimed (by the experts on CPF) to run for 3.5 hours on decent alkalines batteries, the Battechâ€™s managed 4.25 hours.  The regulation on the Romisen is very impressive; it maintains the same output until the last fifteen minutes and then starts to slowly dim.

The light finally cuts off and then comes back on for a few seconds, it repeats this behaviour until you switch it off. The guys at CPF reckon that if you switch the torch into â€œlowâ€ mode it will continue to run for quite some time after it can no longer manage to give high output. I didnâ€™t test this as the batteries are new and I donâ€™t want to stress them until they have a few more cycles under their belt.

Pretty impressive for a cheap torch from China, itâ€™s also a little bit cheaper than it was, thanks to the strengthening pound.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Thats pretty cool , thanks Stan....
> 
> But for man torch porn..........


Brilliant! 



Stan said:


> I did some run time tests on this torch using the Battech low discharge batteries today and Iâ€™m impressed with both.
> 
> The Romisen is claimed (by the experts on CPF) to run for 3.5 hours on decent alkalines batteries, the Battechâ€™s managed 4.25 hours.  The regulation on the Romisen is very impressive; it maintains the same output until the last fifteen minutes and then starts to slowly dim.
> 
> ...


Very impressive really for something of this cost. Its amazing how torches have come on the past 5 years or so.


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

That really is good value,reading your description,i was seriously expecting it to have a 1 in front of that figure.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The Romisen does perform above its pay grade compared to most torches we see on UK high street. Quality torches such a Fenix et al, are available on UK websites but cost considerably more than Romisens (because they are better). Much of the stuff we get in the UK is pretty average because most people havenâ€™t seen anything more capable than an incan Maglite.

Iâ€™m not criticizing Maglites, I love â€˜em, and when the latest LED versions hit the UK people will buy them, despite the higher cost relative to prices in the States.

There is a market for torches such as Romisen in the UK, itâ€™s a shame there isnâ€™t a distributor here. I reckon that Tesco could blister pack this torch with 2x AA batteries and sell them for Â£20 until the cows come home.

People like small, high output torches but there is a limit to what traditional alkaline cells can do. Most of the powerful small torches use more esoteric Lithium based rechargeable batteries to produce the power they need. To be honest, I prefer torches that use more commonly available batteries that I can buy in a corner shop, should I need to.

Iâ€™ll shut up now, Iâ€™m rambling again.


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

Well Stan,

thanks to your posting I ordered one and it arrived today. What a great little torch, very bright, well made and it is a lot of a torch for little money.

This is a good value for money torch and is currently being used with CR123s and it is doing well next to my Ra Clicky.

I will buy some more at some points as gifts for friends.

Thank for the head up on this one,

Andy


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

andyft21 said:


> Well Stan,
> 
> thanks to your posting I ordered one and it arrived today. What a great little torch, very bright, well made and it is a lot of a torch for little money.
> 
> ...


Andy,

I'm very glad you're happy with the Romisen, they are gathering quite a reputation for themselves. Not in the same league as those lovely Ra lights, but certainly worth every penny of the price.

I recently found a suitable belt holster for the RC N3 (in AA format) at kaidomain.com, it's on it's way having cost the princely sum of 77p including shipping!

I'm glad the thread was useful.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive just ordered a torch , ta Stan


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Ive just ordered a torch , ta Stan


Good for you Jase. :thumbsup:

The Torchaholics invade RLT. :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

My Mrs will go mental  ( if its possible to be even more so )


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Just tell her you've had it for ages, that's what you do with your watches init? :lol:

You could tell her it's a free sample of operating theatre emergency lighting equipment.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

If I can intercept the package then it will be easy....


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

jasonm said:


> Ive just ordered a torch , ta Stan


its catching, see what you have started! :lol:


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

andyft21 said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Ive just ordered a torch , ta Stan
> ...


And I picked up a genuine LED Maglite (2xAA) from the car boot for a Fiver _and I don't really need another_ :huh:

Where have I heard that before.......................oh yes, I remember watches :lol:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

MIKE said:


> andyft21 said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


Bargain Mike! They go for over 20 quid a pop new. 

_Need_ has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm ordering one as well. Thanks Stan!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Well done Paul. 

We may have to start a club at this rate, though we might get accused of elitism if we do. h34r: :lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stan said:


> Well done Paul.
> 
> We may have to start a club at this rate, though we might get accused of elitism if we do. h34r: :lol:


BestOfferBuy are not exactly fast, are they Stan? :huh:

Ordered on 3rd and today (10th) I get a email saying they have received my order, estimated arrival date between 16th - 19th June, latest arrival date 8th July.

:huh: :huh:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Well done Paul.
> ...


That's not unusual Paul, Deal Extreme and Kai Domain are much the same too. I ordered something from KD on the 29/5 and it was dispatched yesterday 9/6. These companies are slow but the prices make up for that compared to eBay, if you need something quickly eBay is a better choice but prices will be around 30% higher (assuming you can find the item there).


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Well, beam me up Scotty!

The item that KD dispatched yesterday from Hong Kong arrived at my door today. :blink:

Figure that one out. :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Cheers Stan......mine arrived about a week ago....very impressed.....not as impressive as the Maglite conversion of course.....thats just for fun :lol: but the tlittle tiddler is a nice torch to have in the bag all the time...and my sons well impressed to.....alongside his super duper US cop issue similiar torch it appears to give the same performance....for around a quarter the cost!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Glad you like it David, it's a great little torch for day to day use. It sounds like you managed to get the Mag mods installed, how are you getting on with them?

I've ordered another torch. h34r: It's not a Romisen but the price is very similar, it runs on one AA battery and is allegedly twice as bright as the RC- N3.  The running time will be about an hour on an alkalines, if reports are accurate.

I'll post a review when it turns up.


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi

Just ordered me one.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Good for you Gary, I hope this nice little bargain gets to you soon. The average seems to be three weeks.


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

Stan said:


> Good for you Gary, I hope this nice little bargain gets to you soon. The average seems to be three weeks.


Cheers Stan. When I get it I'll post a verdict on the comparison with my Surefire.

Gary


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

Stan,

Can I join the torch club ?

my contribution. Useful for bending light around corners and poking into little dark places. :lol:

Dave ................


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Join the club by all means Dave.  I'm not going to ask what you use that torch for, I've got a nervous disposition. :lol:

Got a mail from BoB today, the AA pocket torch is out of stock.  There's another version of it that has 8 modes so I've chosen that instead. I haven't seen any reviews of this one so it may be a bag of spanners, I'll report back when it arrives.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Stan said:


> Glad you like it David, it's a great little torch for day to day use. It sounds like you managed to get the Mag mods installed, how are you getting on with them?


Well I got no reply at all to my enquiry even though I included pictures to show the problem......I had to increase the inside diameter of the maglite bulb holder by a few thou before the conversion would fit, not much but the difference between "no way" and "ease it in" like the difference between a Nun and a Jailbait....... :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Came across this while I was looking for a new torch. 

Ended up buying one of these off the bay.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

thunderbolt said:


> Came across this while I was looking for a new torch.
> 
> Ended up buying one of these off the bay.


3 grand for a torch :huh:

I would want a light sabre for that much


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

jasonm said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Came across this while I was looking for a new torch.
> ...


Not exactly a lightweight at 4 1/2 lbs either. 

A light sabre is considerably cheaper. :lol:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Boxbrownie said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you like it David, it's a great little torch for day to day use. It sounds like you managed to get the Mag mods installed, how are you getting on with them?
> ...


I know what you mean, I got an aluminium reflector from KD for my 2D Mag (potential RoP or similar mod) and the bugger wouldn't sit flush. Out came the rough arsed old file and the thing fist like a glove. 

I'm not going to get into the Nun and jail- bait aspect, I've lead a very sheltered life. :lol:

Glad you got the Mag mods working.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

thunderbolt said:


> Came across this while I was looking for a new torch.
> 
> Ended up buying one of these off the bay.


Sometimes I get the impression Surefire is "pushing the envelope" slightly. :lol:

The LED Lenser focusing system looks very clever to me. I must admit to hankering after an X21, I like D cell torches that blind people, or can brain them if they don't fall down once I've blinded them. h34r: :lol:

Seriously, if I had 240 quid to spare, I'd take a chance on the Led Lenser X21. But I don't, so it's back to the cheap stuff.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Stan said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Came across this while I was looking for a new torch.
> ...


I've got my 4D cell Mag ready for action if it's ever called upon. :lol:

I paid Â£39 for the P7, inc p&p, cheapest price I found that had them in stock. If the 710 finds out she'll use the Mag on me for sure.







:lol:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

thunderbolt said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


I hate to admit it, but I've been looking at some old police tactics for using a Mag as a defensive weapon. h34r:

Admittedly, the C and D cell Mags are a bit too hefty to carry for every day use and are rather long, but a three cell unit should be long enough to protect against most batons or edged weapons if used properly.

This is off topic entirely, and only my personal observation, I don't condone using torches other than to light your way and certainly not as offensive weapons. 

On the other hand, a D cell Maglite runs well on AA to D cell adaptors and is a lot lighter to carry, and cheap to run. It will also give a good deal of output if fitted with a modern LED or incan upgrade, making it not only a baton, but a useful torch as well. 

I've been "PC" enough I think, I'm off to bed now.


----------



## Fatbloke (Oct 15, 2007)

Stan said:


> I hate to admit it, but I've been looking at some old police tactics for using a Mag as a defensive weapon. h34r:
> 
> Admittedly, the C and D cell Mags are a bit too hefty to carry for every day use and are rather long, but a three cell unit should be long enough to protect against most batons or edged weapons if used properly.
> 
> ...


http://www.armynavyshop.com/prods/rc10171.html h34r:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Fatbloke said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to admit it, but I've been looking at some old police tactics for using a Mag as a defensive weapon. h34r:
> ...


I don't want to get locked up thanks. :lol: Nice toy though.

A tin of dog food in a string bag is much less "obvious".


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Stan said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


Whoohey! :clap:

It's arrived...and what a little belter it is too! Thanks for the recommendation Stan! :thumbsup:

Shame that it came with no battery, instructions, etc....but I managed to work out how to use 2 x AA NiNH rechargeables.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Fianlly got round to taking a few pics of the P7. Very impressed with it. Quality is excellent. Not really had much of a chance to try it outdoors yet, but I did use it in the loft this afternoon, very impressive. It came with a holster, wrist strap and two sets of AAA batteries.





































Interesting sticker.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Stan said:


> I hate to admit it, but I've been looking at some old police tactics for using a Mag as a defensive weapon. h34r:


Better with one of these, three quid down the hardware store and you don't have to worry about the batteries running out


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Came a few days ago.. Thanks for the lead on these Stan, Im very impressed for the money, and yep, I love the luminous click switch...

I forgot that it had a strobe setting and thought I was having a 'episode' and it was me!


----------



## GaryH (Nov 8, 2006)

My Romisen RC N3 arrived today and I'm very pleased with it. 10 days from HK.

Burns close to my (CR123a) Surefire G2. I put in 2AAs and must get some lithiums (I wrongly thought it came with batteries).

Impressed with the build quality and the AAs fit nice and snug.

Not keen on strobes as they make me feel a bit funny - easy enough to click through though.

*Very many thanks to Stan for the heads-up on this.*

Great VFM. Recommended.

Cheers.

Gary


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sorry for the late reply gents, this is the first day Iâ€™ve been able to find the forum since Roy had server issues. It seems my Tiscali server updated itself at the end of the month so Iâ€™m now in tune with the rest of the internet universe. 

Iâ€™m glad everyone is pleased with the RC- N3; itâ€™s a very good bit of kit for the money. Welcome to the torch version of Alpha watches! h34r:

Iâ€™ve got another Romisen on the way, it uses three AAA batteries and may not be everyoneâ€™s cup of tea. Iâ€™ll let you know how it pans out. The MTE C2 is on hold because BoB was out of stock and the agreed replacement was completely different, once it arrived, than the one agreed upon. Minor feck- up, should get sorted out soon.

In the mean time Iâ€™ve rebuilt my 2D Maglite to run a 6v 10w halogen bulb (Reflectalite GH24) on 6 AA batteries in series with some AA to D cell adaptors from KD. Itâ€™s a â€œtouchâ€ brighter than a 6D Mag running a Xenon bulb (British understatement at work, please ignore).

But the batteries dunner last too long. 

It's good to be back.


----------

